# cruzar



## Mic_hele86

Nel tradurre il verbo "cruzar", inteso come "cruzar la frontera" mi rendo conto (da traduttore inesperto) che in italiano questo verbo deve essere sostenuto da un oggetto.

Uno spagnolo può usare questo verbo da solo come in "cruzar en automovil" ma in italiano ciò può essere reso solo attraverso l'aggiunta di una specificazione "varcare la frontiera in automobile". 

Qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare se c'è un motivo, per esempio grammaticale, per cui questo verbo in spagnolo può stare da solo e in italiano no?


----------



## Rub87

Che io sappia anche cruzar in spagnolo dovrebbe essere seguito da un oggetto che specifichi cosa si sta attraversando... si può cruzar la carretera, la frontera, los brazos, ma devi specificarlo


----------



## gatogab

Ojalá esto te pueda ayudar:
*cruzar / cruzar por *


----------



## 0scar

Se  debe leer "cruzar [la frontera] en automovil". Frontera queda implicito. ¿No es lo mismo en italiano?:
"Nella Cittadina zagarolese si va a piedi o la si può _attraversare in automobile"_


----------



## Rub87

0scar said:


> Se  debe leer "cruzar [la frontera] en automovil". Frontera queda implicito. ¿No es lo mismo en italiano?:
> "Nella Cittadina zagarolese si va a piedi o la si può _attraversare in automobile"_



pero en tu ejemplo el objeto de cruzar es la ciudad, no la frontera


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Se  debe leer "cruzar [la frontera] en automovil". Frontera queda implicito. ¿No es lo mismo en italiano?:
> "Nella Cittadina zagarolese si va a piedi o *la *si può _attraversare in automobile"_



Cruzar significa attraversare e l'oggetto attraversato non è implicito, al massimo è semplicemente sostituito da un pronome.
Non credo che sia così ovvio che "cruzar en coche" _tout court_ si riferisca a un confine, anzi, non credo che in generale abbia senso senza indicare l'oggetto del verbo "cruzar". C'era sicuramente un pronome da qualche parte che riprendeva il luogo "attraversato".
Infatti, anche in questa frase in italiano, quel pronome "la" sta per "la cittadina di Zagarolo".


----------



## Mic_hele86

Vi mando l'esempio tratto dal testo:

"Está prohibido para el extranjero, y se lo señalarán con sus grandes dedos, recibir dinero a cambio de trabajo o trabajar a cambio de lo que sea. Por lo tanto, si cruza cotidianamente a una labor de lavaplatos, recolector de basura, mesero, sirvienta, oficinista, cajero, etcétera, deberá siempre llevar a la mano una buena historia que contarles, no importa que sea la misma cada vez."

"Si cruza en automóvil, que no le extrañe que algunos Aduanas se acerquen con un perro para que husmee sus alrededores. No se sienta humillado si el perro orina una de sus llantas. Tampoco sienta gusto."

Come vedete l'oggetto attraversato sembra implicito davvero. Per la mia conoscenza dello spagnolo non mi pare che questo sia un uso scorretto del verbo cruzar, nel senso che non mi suona male. Ma in italiano usare solo 'varcare' o 'attraversare' senza specificare niente mi suona davvero male.

Grazie comunque per l'aiuto!


----------



## 0scar

Pongo un ejemplo:
"Si cruza la frontera en automovil haga A, si cruza en bicicleta haga lo B, y si cruza caminando entonces haga C, pero en caso de cruzar a caballo haga D. "

¿Cómo se puede traducir esto al italiano o a cualquier otro idioma sin dejar implicito frontera para no repetir cuatro veces en el mismo párrafo "cruza la frontera".


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Pongo un ejemplo:
> "Si cruza la frontera en automovil haga A, si cruza en bicicleta haga lo B, y si cruza caminando entonces haga C, pero en caso de cruzar a caballo haga D. "
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede traducir esto al italiano o a cualquier otro idioma sin dejar implicito frontera para no repetir cuatro veces en el mismo párrafo "cruza la frontera".


Se attraversa la frontiera in macchina metta A, se la attraversa in bicicletta metta B, se la attraversa a piede metta C, ma nel caso l'attraversi a cavallo metta D.


----------



## Curandera

Sicuramente sono in errore però credo che qui il verbo cruzar non voglia dire 'attraversare' sia nel primo che nel secondo esempio.
Sto solo improvvisando per cui è necessario che mi smentiate...

Non potrebbe essere un modo improprio per dire 'andare in' 'trovarsi' ?

Por lo tanto, si cruza cotidianamente a una labor de lavaplatos: potrebbe significare _'se ci si trova a fare'?
_
"Si cruza en automóvil, que no le extrañe que algunos Aduanas se acerquen con un perro para que husmee sus alrededores : _se va in macchina/se si è in macchina_?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que el problema es simplemente el uso del verbo "cruzar" en este caso es equivalente a "pasar" o "entrar". En ningún momento se está hablando de la frontera (Que simplemente es una cosa que está ahí) sino de "entrar" en Estados Unidos. No sé si en italiano se puede usar "incrociare" o "atraversare" con este sentido, pero me parece que no y usarlos aquí sería forzar la frase, y su sentido


----------



## 0scar

"Se varca la frontiera in macchina metta A, se la varca in bicicletta metta B, se la varca a piede metta C, ma nel caso la varcasi a cavallo metta D."
¿Y ahora?


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> "Se varca la frontiera in macchina metta A, se la varca in bicicletta metta B, se la varca a piede metta C, ma nel caso la varcasi a cavallo metta D."
> ¿Y ahora?


 Ahora podemos deducir que _'attraversare'_ es sinónimo de _'varcare'._


----------



## 0scar

¿Y si es la ciudad y no la frontera?


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> ¿Y si es la ciudad y no la frontera?


Se attraversa la città in macchina metta A, se la attraversa in bicicletta metta B, se la attraversa a piede metta C, ma nel caso l'attraversi a cavallo metta D. 
Le città non si _varcano_ ma si _superano._


----------



## 0scar

Se superano o se attraversano?


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Se superano o se attraversano?


Una volta attraversata possiamo dire che l'abbiamo superata, la città.


----------



## 0scar

varcare
1. v.tr., superare passando oltre: varcare un monte, un confine, il mare, un fiume (De Mauro)

Ma e pur si muove...varcare=superare

E anche signfica  _abarcar_ (obseleto-letterario) :
"estendersi da una parte all'altra: un sasso che dalla gran cerchia | si move e varca tutt'i vallon feri (Dante)"

Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Insisto:

Aquí no se está hablando ni de fronteras ni de ciudades. El texto habla de "pasar/entrar/meterse....*cruzar a* Estados Unidos desde Méjico" Una forma de usar el verbo que, por lo que parece, no existe en italiano. La confusión de base está en el planteamiento "vengo/voy" Un italiano, cuando va a abrir la puerta dice "vengo", un hispanoparlante dice "voy"

En el primer post se pone un ejemplo "cruzar en automóvil" que no es correcto (Es válido, pero no tiene nada que ver con este caso) porque la preposición original es "A"
Ejemplo:
Voy *a*l Trastevere Y si estás en el Lungotevre dices "cruzo al Trastevere"
Vado *in* Trastevere Y si estás en el Lungotevere dices "paso al Trastevere"
Y ya está todo liado.

Contestando directamente a la pregunta del primer post. Tanto en español como en italiano *para el uso del verbo según el italiano* es obligatorio el objeto. Para el uso del verbo como "entrar a" se puede deducir del contexto. 
Atraversare (Atravesar) significa "pasar/cruzar *a través de*"
Es lógico que "cruzar" no significa "cruzar a través de"

El ejemplo del coche, no es válido


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Insisto:
> 
> Aquí no se está hablando ni de fronteras ni de ciudades


Post#1


> Nel tradurre il verbo "cruzar", inteso come* "cruzar la frontera"*


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, vale. Pero eso no es lo que pone el texto. El problema es que se ha malinterpretado *el texto*, que habla de cruzar a EEUU, por eso no hay objeto en la frase. No es que se haya suprimido "frontera", es que no viene a cuento.


Se está preguntando el porqué se ha suprimido "frontera" en el texto. Vale, ¿La respuesta?: Por que no se está hablando de cruzar fronteras, se está hablando de *entrar en EEUU*, usando el verbo "cruzar" con un significado que *no* tiene en italiano. 

Cruzar *a*    y no cruzar *por*

De hecho: "cruzar *a trabajar*"


----------



## gatogab

A este punto, CRUZAR, en '_jerga migración',_ es obvio que se refiere a la frontera.
¿No te parece, Neuromante?


----------



## honeyheart

Mic_hele86 said:


> Qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare se c'è un motivo, per esempio grammaticale, per cui questo verbo in spagnolo può stare da solo e in italiano no?


Es un poco como explica Neuromante:


_Este río es muy peligroso, todos los que intentaron cruzar*lo* a nado, perecieron._  (Acá la frase se enfoca en el río.)_

El país vecino se encuentra al otro lado de este río, y las leyen bilaterales permiten cruzar en bote, lancha o barco, pero no en balsa._  (Acá la frase se enfoca en el pasar al otro lado.)


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Es un poco como explica Neuromante:
> 
> 
> _Este río es muy peligroso, todos los que intentaron cruzar*lo* a nado perecieron._  (Acá la frase se enfoca en el río.)_
> 
> El país vecino se encuentra al otro lado de este río, y las leyen bilaterales permiten cruzar en bote, lancha o barco, pero no en balsa._  (Acá la frase se enfoca en el pasar al otro lado.)



Te adorooooo.
(Pero no te acostumbres)


----------

